# was meint ihr?



## freeriderbtal (16. Januar 2005)

ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir anstatt der monster t die shiver in meine dh sau einbauen soll.aber das problem ist, dass ich mich nicht entscheiden kann welche gabel von beiden besser ist.
habe auch schon ín dre sufu geschaut und auch einige themen dazu gelesen, aber so richtig weitergeholfen haben sie mir bei meiner entscheidung nicht wirklich!
das gewicht ist für mich eher irrelevant!
der einsatzbereich "beschränkt" sich hauptsächlich auf downhill!!
hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig weiterhelfen.
achso die 888 kommt für mich nicht in frage


----------



## flying-nik (16. Januar 2005)

also wenn du DH race fahren willst wäre die shiver sicher besser. Oder du nimmst ne 02er Monster T.. die geht für Rennen sicherlich auch noch okay.
wenn du jetzt aber nur im Bikepark unterwegs bist würd ich dir eher zur Monster raten... Sorglosgabel schlechthin. 2 Kumpels von mir fahren se auch. Das Gewicht merkste nach ner Eingewöhnungszeit auch nicht mehr... Ansprechverhalten sicherlich nicht so geil wie bei ner Shiver, aber dafür  um einiges stabiler und steifer.

gruß
nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderbtal (16. Januar 2005)

also ich fahre dann hauptsächlich auf hometrails und in bikeparks, möchte evtl auch an rennen teilnehmen(aber diese finden jahr überwiegend auch in bikeparks statt   )
zur auswahl hätte ich eben die 05 monster und die 05 shiver, das ist echt nicht leicht mit dre entscheidung


----------



## Piefke (16. Januar 2005)

Ich würde die Shiver nehmen weil:
1. sie geiler aussieht  
2. sie leichter ist


----------



## freeriderbtal (16. Januar 2005)

wie suíeht das den mit der steifigkeit aus, habe gehört, dass sie nicht so stabil ist wie eine dreifachbrückengabel (was ja irgendwie auch logisch ist  ), aber jtzt wollte ich mal wissen inwieweit sich das bemerkbar macht, ich meine spührt sie sich vielleicht bei seitlichen "schlägen" weich an odre wie kann man das verstehen  
und wie schon gesagt das mit dem gewicht ist für mich uninteressant!


----------



## der Olli (16. Januar 2005)

freeriderbtal schrieb:
			
		

> wie suíeht das den mit der steifigkeit aus, habe gehört, dass sie nicht so stabil ist wie eine dreifachbrückengabel (was ja irgendwie auch logisch ist  )



Also stabil ist die Shiver DC sicher genug, bei der Steifigkeit hingegen merkt man halt schon einen Unterschied. Insbesondere im Vergleich zur Monster T. Unter Umständen fährt sich dann nicht so exakt in die Richtung wie man will, wie stark sich das jetzt bemerkbar macht in der Praxis, naja...ich würde sagen man gewöhnt sich drann.


----------



## freeriderbtal (16. Januar 2005)

jetzt habe ich noch eine frage  
und zwar wollte ich wissen was für eine aufnahme hat den die gabel postmount oder is?würde nämlich eine 210 scheibe fahren´und bei mir liegt noch eine postmount sattelhalter herum


----------



## freeriderbtal (16. Januar 2005)

vergiss meinen beitrag von eben. ich habe mir das fotoalbum von norman angeschaut, dh ich habe sein profil gefunden  manchmal bin ich zu voreilig!!


----------



## Blackholez (16. Januar 2005)

Ich find die Shiver hat die Eigenheit dass sie sich die Spur selber sucht. Ich weiss nicht wie ichs sagen soll - aber sie is nicht so steiff wie ne Monster (oder Super T) ich finds gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Ich weiss ja nicht wie der Rest hier fährt aber um die zwei Gabeln platt zu bekommen muss man sich schon anstellen. 
Ich persönlich würd die Shiver nehmen - aber ich glaub das is irgendwie auch Geschmacksache.
Hast Du schon über ne Big Ego nachgedacht? Die hab ich drinnhängen da hast Du beides die is steiff wie sau (und schwer auch ;-)

cu Blackholez


----------



## freeriderbtal (16. Januar 2005)

ich habe nur diese zwei in augenschein genommen, da ich diese auch billiger bekomme.rein vom geschmack würde ich eher zur monster tendieren  
das ist echt nicht leicht


----------



## Blackholez (16. Januar 2005)

Hast Du keinen Kumpel von dem Du die Gabel mal in Deine Sau zwicken kannst und probieren. ?

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderbtal (16. Januar 2005)

nein, bin leider der einzige der sich für eine sau entschieden hat.
die monster t hat mein kumpel in seinem bike dran, die bín ich ja auch schon gefahren(zugegeben es war nur ne kleine runde in unserem dorf, aber schlecht ist sie vom ansprechverhalten nicht, soweit ich das beeurteilen kann  )


----------



## Blackholez (16. Januar 2005)

Ne ich mein - schraub die Monster doch einfach mal in Deine Sau rein - klar is n bichen n Heck meck - aber dann weisst Du ob sie taugt - tja und dann kann ich nur sagen never touch a running system. )

Ich glaub ja da kannst Du nicht wirklich viel falsch machen - wenns is kannst Du jeder der beiden Gabeln gut weiterverkleppern. 
Zur Shiver wie gesagt da kann ich mich nur Oli anschliessen - die sucht sich selber die Spur - n Kumpel fährt se in nem Banshee - es is anfangs ungewohnt wenn du lenkst und der Reifen aber nicht so direkt einschlägt wies sein sollte. Aber ich glaub das ist Gewöhnung.

cu mal Blackholez


----------



## appollo (16. Januar 2005)

also ich weiß nich was ihr mit steifigkeit bei den 2 wummer gabeln habt?? also ich fahr ja nun die 888RC und die ist nich so fett wie die anderen beiden kandidaten?!?! 

natürlich auch weil ich von monster T rein garnichts halte, würde ich dir die shiver empfehlen!    is ne super gabel ( hab sie nich wegen dem gewicht) !! für DH sowieso besser und ansonsten auch super! außerdem is der look 2005 ja wohl unschlagbar!    

cya max


----------



## freeriderbtal (19. Januar 2005)

nach dem ganzen hin und her habe ich mich jetzt doch für die monster t entschieden  ich weiß auch, dass die gabel irgendwie nicht gerne gesehen wird, keine ahnung wieso  sieht doch geil aus und funktion ist auch top.


----------



## zonoskar (22. Januar 2005)

Wenn ich das so lese hier, ratet fast jedem zum Shiver, aber du entscheidest für die Monster. Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt....

Ich glaube das jeder meint die Monster sei nur zum droppen, ist natürlich nicht so.


----------



## freeriderbtal (22. Januar 2005)

zonoskar schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das so lese hier, ratet fast jedem zum Shiver, aber du entscheidest für die Monster. Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt....


der grund dafür ist:ich habe schon einen bremssatteladapter für die monster bestellt (sprich postmount aufnahme), reifen habe ich auch schon einen(der würde von der breite nicht in die shiver passen) und zum anderen find ich, dass die gabel einfach nur geil aussieht  
zudem denke ich auch, dass sie von der funktion sehr gut ist und man auch damit downhill fahren kann!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (5. Februar 2005)

Tag!
Also geh mal DH heizen und berichte bitte wie Du mit zurecht kommst.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## freeriderbtal (5. Februar 2005)

Düst schrieb:
			
		

> Tag!
> Also geh mal DH heizen und berichte bitte wie Du mit zurecht kommst.
> Viel Spaß!


das werde ich machen, sobald ich meine gabel habe, das aber mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit noch eine weile dauern kann


----------



## [email protected]!t (5. Februar 2005)

freeriderbtal schrieb:
			
		

> reifen habe ich auch schon einen(der würde von der breite nicht in die shiver passen)



was ist das denn für ein reifen


----------



## freeriderbtal (5. Februar 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> was ist das denn für ein reifen


das ist ein gazzaloddi 3.0"!
werde die reifen aber irgendwann gegen maxxis tauschen


----------



## lexle (22. Februar 2005)

freeriderbtal schrieb:
			
		

> der grund dafür ist:..reifen habe ich auch schon einen(der würde von der breite nicht in die shiver passen)..



Gibt es jetzt 4 Zoll Reifen oder was hab ich verpasst


----------



## freeriderbtal (22. Februar 2005)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es jetzt 4 Zoll Reifen oder was hab ich verpasst


wieso, laut manual passen in die shiver nur reifen bis einer breite von 2,8"


----------



## luniz (25. Februar 2005)

die breite ist bei den Reifen nicht das Problem, sondern die Höhe, weil der Reifen bei kompletter Einfederung an der unteren Brücke hängenbleiben könnte. Die Folge davon kannst du dir sicherlich lebhaft vorstellen... Du darfst die Rohre in den Brücken halt nicht bis zum Maximum nach oben schieben. Am besten, du baust die federn raus und schiebst die gabel ganz zusammen. Dann fixierst du die Rohre in den Brücken so, dass zwischen unterer Brücke und Reifen noch 1cm Platz ist, dann kann nix passieren.


----------



## Sele666 (25. Februar 2005)

ich könnt dir meine big ego anbieten!
steifer und stabieler als shiver und leichter als monster! und optik ist auch porno


----------



## freeriderbtal (25. Februar 2005)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnt dir meine big ego anbieten!
> steifer und stabieler als shiver und leichter als monster! und optik ist auch porno


danke, aber mein bike íst komplett, habe jetzt die monster t drin  
aber trotzdem danke für dein angebot!!


----------

